# Sticky  The TC Top 200-272 Recommended Operas threads 2010-2020



## Art Rock

Over the years a number of times TC members have voted for the most recommended operas. The three resulting threads were made into stickies. This new thread replaces the three stickies with one, as part of an ongoing effort to minimize the number of stickies.

The Talk Classical Top 272 Most Recommended Operas (2010)
The TC Top 200 Recommended Operas (2015)
The TC Top 200 Recommended Operas (2020)


----------

